# New $3000-$7000 catalytic platinum machine.



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi, hobby guys. Surfing the net this morning, and ran across a relatively new website. There appears to be a new development in the catalytic converter processing field for the small cat inventory collector refiner. A virtual mill under development as of this date as best I can tell. Perhaps Rob guy will find this forum of experimenters and add to Noxx picture gallery soon.

3-4 weeks from production model being available (as of 3/28/07 http://www.platinumills.com website guestbook entry)

No patents on it yet. 

No prototype to photograph.

Dimensions are reported to be:
The Platinumill is 5ft wide and 7-1/2 ft tall .

Weight: 200 lb.

Rob indicates willingness to set up and install in salvage yards himself.

MSRP: Costs for the system range between $2,995-$6,995

Guestbook states unit will muriatic acid combined with sulfuric but will use no nitric.

According to *http://www.whois.com* official website directory of all registered domain names globally, type in platinumills.com in the box and all official registration information provided when platinumill domain name was first purchased is going to show up.

platinumill.com is registered to: [/u]

Robert Diller (CMKLT)
[email protected]
Sylvania, oh 43560
Phone: +1 (419) 320-5672

Anybody know this Rob guy and can invite him to post here? I tried to email him and got an error message.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2007)

Have you checked out actionmining.com for their converter processing equipment or at least the dvd they sell. You can get an idea from that how to build your own setup. It uses their CLS and sounds similar to the one that you commented on.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2007)

I have checked out Action Mining now, thanks to your post. I think I saw an $8000 price tag on Actions. Our refinery already does cats on a commercial scale. I was just checking to see what else was out there you guys might be looking at.

a man named Sue


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea the $8000 price tag is outrageous, but if you look at the pictures of it and check out the dvd, it wouldn't take much to build your own, for alot less. I guess you would have to buy their CLS unless you could find out what it is and find another source. I plan on building my own, I already have the dvd, and alot of the parts.


----------



## platinumill (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello, I am new to this forum. This is a great place for answers. Anyways, Im that Rob guy and I have developed the Platinumill. Currently I have 1 model that does an average of 35-37 converters. I am working(very hard) on a smaller model and a larger model. It recovers all 3 PGM's found in automotive catalytic converters. My 35-37 cat model is my base model, since it is my 1st model. It is completly enclosed with an exhaust. It can be moved inside or outside because it has very nice wheels on it. Im a "junkyard" gut, and I built it for salvage yard enviroments. Fumes are not a problem with this machine if used properly. My base model is currently the only model I have available. It is $4995. That includes delivery and set up,instructions....or whatever you need to know. I have a guestbook on my site for any ?'s. I am hoping to have a $2995 Platinumill available soon. It should do around 50-75# of material. I am only a 3 man operation right now, and I am very busy. My website needs alot of updating and I am not a web junkie, so please be patient.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome ! It would be great if you could post your creation into the Gallery section.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

Does your mill output a mix of metals or metal compounds? How are the metals separated and purified (externally or internally)?

Steve


----------



## platinumill (Apr 2, 2007)

I will have some pics very soon. I have patents being made up. I am about 1 week away. I have pics of my prototypes also, but im just gonna wait 1 week.
Also,the Platinumill is a RECOVERY maching and not a refining machine, but the pay offs from converters is much greater than selling to a core buyer or taking whole converters to a refiner.


----------



## platinumill (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Sue,
I appreciate your interest in my Platinum machine. Can you please take my personal information off your post? I dont even know how you got that. Im not being rude, but This is on the world wide web.


----------

